# Water Dragon enclosure/compatabilities



## ThunderNugget (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey All,
Very new here and this is my first post.
My wife and I have a small 3 foot enclosure for a murray river short neck turtle which we have had for a few years now. "Turbo" is slowly outgrowing this tank and is in need of a new home. 

It just so happens that we have recently shut down our 10 foot marine fish tank of 8 years which we have had built into a wall in the lounge room. So we are thinking of turning this into his new home.
The tank is 10 x 2 x 2 ft and im wondering if this would be ok for an eastern water dragon to live in there with Turbo. All the water filters etc are there  to make life a little easier, however would a tank that size be ok for a fully grown dragon? or would it still need larger than that when it gets full size?

From my understanding the turtle and a water dragon will live together ok as long as they are of similar size an wont fit in each others mouths, please correct me if im wrong. 

Does anyone know where I can purchase eastern water dragon from in Sydney?

Have been reading alot of info on enclosures and if we go ahead Id like it to look as natural as possible, almost like a living picture as the tank will have a frame on it in the wall. Id be happy to post some images etc of the build.

Sorry for million questions but its good to get it right the first time


----------



## Twitch_80 (Sep 15, 2011)

Water dragons and turtles are fine together, most people keep them inside until they are large enough to go outside but that is just because they dont have a large enough enclosure inside. I think 10ft is fine but Im sure there will be a few opinions. I have also seen various monitors kept with turtles but they can get a bit larger. Im sure you will look into how to set it up and what they need etc and Im guessing you will keep the little dragon by itself until its grown up a bit so I say go for it, would look amazing to have a large tank like that.


----------



## ThunderNugget (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey 
I thought I would post some photos to get a better idea.
I have posted a photo of our 10ft tank stand and wall build when the fishtank was being installed, also a shot of me standing next to the tank we have shut down and may become the new reptile tank.

There is a shot of the current turtle tank we built a few years back, and a shot of turbo as a baby and as he is today. (if he is a he)

More to come.


----------



## karasha (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey we have an enclosure that has an EWD, Macquarie, and an eastern long neck turtle. Check out some picks on our facebook site. The Reptile Doctor - Pet Services - Frankston, Australia | Facebook. The only thing is that it may be a bit short, as EWD likes a decent amount of space out of the water. I guess wot are your thoughts as to how much water vs land?
I love the way its built into the wall that is very cool.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome tank! 

I have EWDs in a tank that is 4ft long, 1.5ft deep and 2ft high, I think it is too short needs to be taller (I am planning a new enclosure that will be 4ft high minimum).

My EWDs spend a lot of their time up high on the ledges on the fake rock wall I made. They are very agile climbers and love to jump from up high. 
I have about 1/3 of the tank floor as a pond 200mm deep (approx 30litres), the rest of the tank is dry with sand on the floor and a few rocks, I have a waterfall set up in the corner over the pond, they spend a lot of time sitting in the water stream up high too.
I have the water circulating through a seperate fish tank, so total volume of water circulating is approx 80litres.

One disadvantage I can see with your tank is access for cleaning etc because of the height, they make a mess in the water and on the dry areas too. I vac out the poop in the water fairly regularly, and also have to vac out the dirtied sand

ideally I would make the enclosure taller, sliding doors for access, air vents low in the sides and at the top, deeper water, more hiding spots, small pebbles on the floor, a heated basking rock, or heated basking spots on the rock wall


----------



## ThunderNugget (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys

I actually cant make the enclosure any larger, cause under the tank and above it are wooden bearers and joist from inside the wall. Id also have to get another tank built. Hmmm what to do.


----------



## ThunderNugget (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey guys

Just an update, been doing some reading and have purchased the foam to make the background. A 10 foot background will be a challenge but hopefully if comes out good. Fingers crossed.

Havent seen many EWDs for sale over the past few months so this is kind of a concern. Might have to wait for the season huh? so If anyone has info on that it would be great. Also purchased the book on EWDs so hopefully should get that tomorrow.

Trusty Helper included in shot :lol:


----------



## MathewB (Oct 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see the outcome, nice dog


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hay AWESOME TANK!
I no expert but water dragons need and as well they don't just live under water so maybe fill the big tank 1/4 for the turtle
and build a wooded self and cover it sand or what ever you wanna do
i did't read the post above btw


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 19, 2011)

mudgudgeon said:


> Awesome tank!
> 
> I have EWDs in a tank that is 4ft long, 1.5ft deep and 2ft high, I think it is too short needs to be taller (I am planning a new enclosure that will be 4ft high minimum).
> 
> ...


Just wondering - how many EWDs and how big are they that are living in your enclosure ?

Photo/s ?


----------



## ThunderNugget (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Guys

Though Id show you our new family members, This is Rex and Evo, and will join Turbo our turtle when they get a bit bigger in the 10 foot tank. (once its done) 

Hopefully they are male and female, one seems larger than the other, but they are still very small.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 21, 2011)

Turbo, Rex and Evo? someone likes the 4wd 4 bangas.... nice lol


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 21, 2011)

ThunderNugget said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Though Id show you our new family members, This is Rex and Evo, and will join Turbo our turtle when they get a bit bigger in the 10 foot tank. (once its done)
> 
> Hopefully they are male and female, one seems larger than the other, but they are still very small.



Aw.... cuteness overload.

How old are they ?


----------



## ThunderNugget (Oct 22, 2011)

Rex is 8 months and Evo is 7 months.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you let them explore some of the house sometimes ? 

My extremely limited experience with EWD (such as it is) has shown me they are intelligent lizards and like to check out new stuff. they'd probably enjoy it providing you can coax them back to go back into their enclosure when "play time" is over.


----------



## NicG (Oct 22, 2011)

I've never kept water dragons, but I have been researching semi aquatic-enclosures recently, and there could be a simple compromise. I'd be inclined to add an above-the-glass section for a quarter to half the length of the aquarium. Sure you wouldn't be see the dragons whilst they were up there - unless you put a couple of extra small windows in your wall - but it would allow you to keep the water level quite deep and increase your water to dry land ratio.


----------



## ThunderNugget (Oct 23, 2011)

Havent had them for very long, but they are very quick, and with a dog in the house then that would be a second No No. 
Id like the animals to not be afraid of hands and peoples faces but I dont really want to handle them anyway. The dragons from what I read are more of a look but dont touch kinda dragon. Im happy with that as I enjoy just watching them.


----------



## ThunderNugget (Dec 18, 2011)

Update time

Have been doing a bit of work on the tank lately and thought id share my progress.

The background has been carved out, grouted, painted, cleared and installed. See attached photos for the progress. 
And the last photo is where we are up to now. Still have to install the canister filter (cut outs in the back of the foam background have been made for this) which I will do in the next few days. Still have to put in more river rocks on the bottom of the tank.

I have designed the enclosure to have 10 foot x 2 foot of swimming room for the turtle and lizards, I didnt like those tanks where you can see a divider of water and land, so I opted to put water across the whole tank and put platforms at either end for when they would like to get a bit dryer. also carving the background with deep set rocks so the lizards can either run across the branches or the background to the other side without getting wet if they choose to. 

also added the lighting and plastic plants for a bit of realism and this is where we are at.   Im pretty happy with it so far, and once the frame and water go on it it should look pretty good i think. Just hope the reptile friends like it too.


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 18, 2011)

i have a pair in a very big enclosure and when i take them out you cant catch them. they sometimes sit but not for long. they are a look no touch. they eat LOTS of crickets and mine love having a sleep under the basking light and over the water. i had turtles in their and they loved it. they are cool animals and i suggest maybe getting a pair. looks big enough, others can correct me. 
this website is great but Search AHC | ReptilesDownUnder.com is good too. hope i can help


----------



## Hoyle00cdn (Dec 20, 2011)

I think the handy work you've put into this is awesome.

However I would like to point out some precautions.

1. There's always the risk the turtle might nip at the water dragons' tails.
2. At full growth your water dragon should be able to turn 360 without any of its body touching the sides.


----------

